# Best gaming laptop under $2,000?



## morgothaod

Hi everyone,

What is the best gaming laptop for $2,000 or under?  I know desktops are better for gaming, but I still want a laptop.  Thanks.

:good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jeff [-0MEGA-] has a nice ASUS laptop he got for a little under $800 on Tiger that plays almost everything.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=17&sel=Mfr;Mfr_107


----------



## ganzey

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220578

core 2 quad, gtx 260


----------



## morgothaod

Is that better than this Alienware-http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9383758&type=product&id=1218095797767 (I can buy it for under $2k on the alienware site) or this Gateway- http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9172511&type=product&id=1218043606827


----------



## ganzey

morgothaod said:


> Is that better than this Alienware-http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9383758&type=product&id=1218095797767 (I can buy it for under $2k on the alienware site) or this Gateway- http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9172511&type=product&id=1218043606827



its way better than the gateway(btw never buy gateway, theyre crap), and it is the same specs as the alienware, except asus is better and cheaper. with alienware, ur just paying for the brand.


----------



## daisymtc

T9600 probably be better than Q9000 in gaming at the moment as most game haven't ulitize quad core.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220577

alienware got dual GTX 260M, it is the best spec. It will down to you if you really want to spend extra $500 for SLi GTX 260M

According to notebookcheck.net, GTX 260M ~ desktop 9800GT. SLi GTX 260M is 40% faster than single GTX 260M if driver support properly, and perform similar to single GTX 280M


----------



## morgothaod

So the alienware is the best?


----------



## A Cheese Danish

Personally, I'd rather save $500 and go with the Asus.
But really, that Alienware is a good build. Honestly, I'm not a fan of Alienware.
Just my $0.02


----------



## dubesinhower

fyi, alienware used to have an issue with sli not working with certain mobos. so just do your research.


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=129131

Or if you want one that starts out a bit cheaper and has a 260M over 280M, you can get more memory/hard drive space/cpu speeed:
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=160092


----------



## morgothaod

which is better (Both are $3,000 systems, I may pay that much since it only comes to a little over $100 a month)? 

Alienware
Software & Services
Windows Vista Home Premium (64 bit) + Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade Coupon
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Quad QX9300 2.53GHz (12MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
Dual NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 280M, 2GB – SLI® Enabled
17-inch WideXGA+ 1440x900 (900p)
4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1066MHz
250GB 7,200RPM w/ Free Fall Protection
Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)
1Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis
Space Black – Anodized Aluminum

or

Sager
    - Chassis Color: Silver Trim
    - Display: 17" Wide Viewing Angles WUXGA LCD with Super Glossy Surface (1920 x 1200)
    - Processor: 45nm Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme Processor QX9300 / 12MB L2 Cache, 2.53GHz, 1066MHz FSB[+$915.00]
    - Video & Graphics Card: Nvidia Quadro FX 2700M Graphics with 512MB DDR3 Video Memory[+$165.00]
    - Operating System: Genuine MS Windows® VISTA Home Premium 64-Bit Edition
    - Memory: 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1066MHz - 2 X 2GB[+$55.00]
    - Primary Hard Disk Drive: 250GB 7200rpm SATA 300 Hard Drive[+$20.00]
    - Optical Drive: 8X DVD±R/RW/4X +DL Super-Multi Drive & Software
    - Wireless Network Card: Intel Wi-Fi Link 5300AGN - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN Module
    - Bluetooth: Internal Bluetooth V2.0 + EDR Module
    - Intel Robson Technology: Intel 4GB TurboMemory Module[+$85.00]
    - Primary Battery: Smart Li-ION Battery Pack
    - Integrated Security Device: Fingerprint Reader
    - Microsoft Office: Microsoft Office Ready with Free 60-Day Trial
    - Warranty: Sager 1 Year Limited Parts and Labor Warranty


----------



## bomberboysk

How much are you looking to spend? Both of those would be quite a bit over $2000...and in that case you could get a higher end sager such as this:
SLI
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=188463

Non SLI:
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=171297

Also, for gaming you dont want a Quadro, its a workstation card for 3d modeling and CAD sorta work.


----------



## morgothaod

Is that high end SLI sager better than the alienware ($3,300) with the following specs?

Windows Vista Home Premium (64 bit) + Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade Coupon
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Quad QX9300 2.53GHz (12MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
Dual NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 280M, 2GB – SLI® Enabled
17-inch WideXGA+ 1440x900 (900p)
4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1066MHz
250GB 7,200RPM w/ Free Fall Protection
Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)
1Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis
Space Black – Anodized Aluminum

As for price, I first mentioned $2,000 but I may go up to $3,000 if it makes a huge difference.

Also is an SLI better than a non- SLI?


----------



## Kosh

id go for the sager:good: the sli question is very game dependent.if what your playing supports sli it rox.if the game doesnt support sli its of no benefit.


----------



## morgothaod

Kosh said:


> id go for the sager:good: the sli question is very game dependent.if what your playing supports sli it rox.if the game doesnt support sli its of no benefit.



I'm gonna be playing games like Diablo 3, Quake 4, Soldiers of Fortune 2.  Basically first person shooters.


----------



## daisymtc

morgothaod said:


> which is better (Both are $3,000 systems, I may pay that much since it only comes to a little over $100 a month)?
> 
> Alienware
> Software & Services
> Windows Vista Home Premium (64 bit) + Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade Coupon
> Intel® Core™2 Extreme Quad QX9300 2.53GHz (12MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
> Dual NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 280M, 2GB – SLI® Enabled
> 17-inch WideXGA+ 1440x900 (900p)
> 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1066MHz
> 250GB 7,200RPM w/ Free Fall Protection
> Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)
> 1Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis
> Space Black – Anodized Aluminum
> 
> or
> 
> Sager
> - Chassis Color: Silver Trim
> - Display: 17" Wide Viewing Angles WUXGA LCD with Super Glossy Surface (1920 x 1200)
> - Processor: 45nm Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme Processor QX9300 / 12MB L2 Cache, 2.53GHz, 1066MHz FSB[+$915.00]
> - Video & Graphics Card: Nvidia Quadro FX 2700M Graphics with 512MB DDR3 Video Memory[+$165.00]
> - Operating System: Genuine MS Windows® VISTA Home Premium 64-Bit Edition
> - Memory: 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1066MHz - 2 X 2GB[+$55.00]
> - Primary Hard Disk Drive: 250GB 7200rpm SATA 300 Hard Drive[+$20.00]
> - Optical Drive: 8X DVD±R/RW/4X +DL Super-Multi Drive & Software
> - Wireless Network Card: Intel Wi-Fi Link 5300AGN - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN Module
> - Bluetooth: Internal Bluetooth V2.0 + EDR Module
> - Intel Robson Technology: Intel 4GB TurboMemory Module[+$85.00]
> - Primary Battery: Smart Li-ION Battery Pack
> - Integrated Security Device: Fingerprint Reader
> - Microsoft Office: Microsoft Office Ready with Free 60-Day Trial
> - Warranty: Sager 1 Year Limited Parts and Labor Warranty



Nvidia Quadro FX 2700M is not a gaming card.


----------



## morgothaod

Would I be able to run street fighter iv smoothly on the high end sager?


----------



## Kosh

dude that sager has a core i7,and a gtx280 it could play crysis.


----------



## morgothaod

So it can play Street Fighter IV with high frames per second?


----------

